# What do you do if PAX entered wrong address for pickup?



## Citydriver (Mar 8, 2016)

She put the wrong pin for puckup. This is my second day driving for Lyft and I wasn't sure how to get to where she actually was. I called her and I asked her just to cancel it and order a new one with her correct address. I don't know if this was the right thing to do. Should I have gotten her correct address and picked her up? Does she get charged if she cancels?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

You did the right thing.

She may get charged (depending on how much time had elapsed).

Not much you could do other than drive to her and pick up, she may have incurred charges while you made it to her.


----------



## Citydriver (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks. This forum has been helpful. 
How much time do you wait until you don't see the rider before you call them? I called her after a minute or so . She asked me if she would get charged and I told her I didn't know. So how much time need to go by for her to get charged? I just knew that it was better for her to cancel it then I. But I wish I knew how to answer her question.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Citydriver said:


> Thanks. This forum has been helpful.
> How much time do you wait until you don't see the rider before you call them? I called her after a minute or so . She asked me if she would get charged and I told her I didn't know. So how much time need to go by for her to get charged? I just knew that it was better for her to cancel it then I. But I wish I knew how to answer her question.


If it's a Lyft Line, I give them until the two minute timer is up to get in my car regardless if they input the wrong address or not; I'd never agree to go to a different address on a Lyft Line than what's in the app because you're not getting paid for that.

On a regular Lyft I'll pick them up at a different address as long as it's within reason, I'm not going to drive across town because they input the wrong address. You have 5 minutes after you've arrived to get a hold of the passenger (a phone call or text needs to be exchanged between you and the passenger) before you can cancel, collect the $5 fee and have it not effect your acceptance rating.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I don't call, I text. I usually send a text right away if I don't see my pax. It's a very standard text that I c&p:

"Hi, this is your Lyft driver. I'm here at the pin. I've got my hazards on so you can find me easily"

If they don't show up or call, after 5 minutes I cancel & mark them no-show and get my cancellation fee.

With lyft, if they call & give me another address, I'll go pick them up because we will get paid for that (lyft's rides auto-start after a minute) - with uber, I tell them they need to cancel and re-request (if they don't cancel after 5 minutes I cancel and get the fee). 

Do not feel bad for them being charged - you deserve compensation for your time and expenses to drive to them. They need to take the time to correctly place the pin/type the address.


----------

